# FPDF - Euro-Zeichen anzeigen



## LongDonJohn (5. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich nutze FPDF um PDFs damit zu erstellen (was denn sonst...?).

Nun habe ich aber das Problem, dass ich auch Euro-Zeichen (€) darstellen möchte. Habe alles probiert, bekomme aber maximal Kästchen angezeigt...

Auch das hier:

```
define('EURO',chr(128));

$pdf->Cell(10, 10, "Summe: 527 ".EURO);
```

hat nicht funktioniert, obwohl ich ganz normal Arial benutze. Was mache ich also falsch?


----------



## Gumbo (5. Dezember 2007)

Welchen Zeichensatz verwendest du, dass das Euro-Zeichen an der Position 128 steht?


----------



## Michael Engel (5. Dezember 2007)

Eigentlich brauchst du nur eine Schriftart mit € Zeichen und kannst dann ganz normal in dem Text vorkommende € Zeichen wiedergeben. Bei den Stanadartschriften was es soweit ich mich errinere aber eben nicht dabei. Ich habe ein paar Schriftarten mit dem € Zeichen nachausgestattet mit einem Linux-Programm. Font Factory oder so.


----------



## LongDonJohn (5. Dezember 2007)

Ähm - vielleicht ne doofe Frage, aber Zeichensatz bei was? chr(128) ist das, was ich zum Euro-Zeichen gefunden habe. 

Per pdf->setFont("Arial"); setze ich die Schriftart auf Arial, wobei Arial nicht im Font-Verzeichnis ist, was mich ein wenig wundert...


----------



## Gumbo (5. Dezember 2007)

Lies dir mal folgendes Tutorial durch: Adding new fonts and encoding support.


----------



## LongDonJohn (5. Dezember 2007)

Danke für den Link zu dem Tutorial. Damit hat es geklappt. Wenngleich die PDF-Datei jetzt fünf mal so groß ist - obwohl ich die Anweisung befolgt habe, wie man nur benötigte Zeichen einbindet...


----------

